# Rehbar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Rehbar

Ottenser Hauptstr. 52

22765 Hamburg

Germany

Best coffee ever!!!! They have their own secret way of preparing the coffee. Very friendly young stuff, nice cosy atmoshphere, small outside sitting area from where you can watch all this ?Ottensen guys?. Even good for drink in the evening. Funny thing: they play audi books on ...

More...


----------

